# PC case question.



## StephenS (Nov 26, 2005)

I've been kinda tinkering around to get the wifes old PC up and running, and I got to thinking, I might as well try my hand at building my own case. I'm thinking of going Acrylic, and someone from another site mentioned using http://www.sketchup.com/ this to design It. My question is, has anyone used this program, or anyother Software like It? Is Acrylic an OK medium to use for a custom case?

thanks guys,

Stephen

PS. thanks Midnight Tech for telling me about this forum.


----------



## please (Mar 2, 2005)

@ StephenS
Welcome to TSF :smile: 
I don't have any experience using that or any other design programs enough to give advice. I can say that many people and companies use acrylic for computer cases. You may want to google for them to get some ideas. It should be fun if you have some spare time and you are handy. 

I'm sure others will chime in with opinions

Good luck and keep us posted...with pictures :grin:


----------



## DeFcOn (Aug 20, 2005)

i would suggest aluminum with an acrilyic window.......maybe some pc glow lites....would look pretty sweet


----------



## Javora (Aug 24, 2003)

StephenS said:


> PS. thanks Midnight Tech for telling me about this forum.


ROTFLOL

I've been telling people on Dyna about this site on and off for about two years now, shows me how much people listen to me over there. :grin: 

I always thought Acrylic was cool to look at. The only down side I can think of is that Acrylic tends to scratch easly and if you tighten down screws too tight you can crack the Acrylic. So make sure you keep that case somewhere safe and don't manhandle the screws too much. There are some factory made Acrylic cases already out there have you looked around the net at them? If nothing else it might give you an idea of what do to and what not to do on how to build your case.


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

Javora said:


> ROTFLOL
> 
> I've been telling people on Dyna about this site on and off for about two years now, shows me how much people listen to me over there. :grin:


I *thought* that name looked familiar! Glad to have you here...and glad I found you folks over at Dyna!
Now back to our regularly scheduled thread!:grin:


----------



## Mullet Man (Oct 9, 2005)

What about using wood? A nice cherry, or mohagany.

Now that would be cool! See here............. http://images.google.com/imgres?img...ood+computer&svnum=10&hl=en&lr=&safe=off&sa=G


----------



## Feircepc (Nov 21, 2005)

if i were u i would make it out of metal. when u use acrylic or wood it wont ground ur pc. so its not good i could understand for a lan party or something but not for permanant. it could cause damage to your computer. so i wouldnt advise it.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

thats....pretty fricken wierd lol


----------

